# My cutting boards



## Tony (Aug 31, 2014)

Here are a couple examples of cutting boards that I make. Hopefully the pic attached, new to this. Tony

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice work on those boards Tony. I like your choices of wood species/colors.

I especially like your Oklahoma board, or is that Arkansas?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2014)

FWBGBS said:


> Nice work on those boards Tony. I like your choices of wood species/colors.
> 
> I especially like your Oklahoma board, or is that Arkansas?



Brad, you need to go back to Geography class; it's the Ukraine! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

